# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Kadri Hazbiu

## Brari

Mbi Kadri Hazbiun, kte personazh legjendar dhe misterioz te periudhes enveriste. 


Jeta e panjohur e Kadri Hazbiut 

Nga Roland Qafoku/

 Petrit Hazbiut nuk i duhej te pyeste babane e tij minister te Brendshem, se si ishte situata ne Shqiperi: E qete, e nxehte, me probleme, apo dhe gati per lufte. Mjafton te shikonte se si i ati, Kadriu, mbante pistoleten ne trup dhe gjithcka merrejvesh. Nese ajo ishte e futur ne kellef dhe e mberthyer me percinen, do te thoshte se punet ecnin vaj. Shqiperia nuk rrezikohej nga kush, babai po ashtu dhe se punet e partise ishin krejt normale. Por, nese pistoleta ishte vendosur perpara, edhe pse ishte ne kellef, do te thoshte se dicka kishte ndodhur. Ose, sepaku, pritej te ndodhte. Po te mos kishte ate kellefin prej lekure: po behej nami. Nje pozicion i tille ishte edhe ato dite shtatori te vitit 1982, kur Kadri Hazbiu u perjashtua nga partia, nga Pleniumi i Komitetit Qendror dhe me pas u arrestua. Qe nga ky moment, djalit te ministrit te Brendshem qe qendroi ne post per 25 vjet, nuk i humbi vetem ai baromentri me te cilin maste situatat e vendit, por i humbi fizikisht edhe babai, xhaxhai, vellai, me vone nena dhe mbi te gjitha jeta normale. Neser, kur mbushen 80 vjet nga lindja e Kadri Hazbiut, i biri i tij 48 vjecar, per here te pare rrefen per median se kush ishte Kadri Hazbiu, si e ka njohur ai, jeta nga lindja deri ne vdekje, raportet me familjen por edhe nje te fshehte qe del ne drite pas kaq vjetesh: Kadriu Hazbiu i ka kerkuar doreheqjen Enver Hoxhes dy here gjate karrieres se tij, por kjo nuk i eshte pranuar. 

Kadri Hazbiu, i harruari i byrositeve 

Eshte me i palakuari. Edhe ne media nuk ka qene personazh. Kadri Hazbiu mund te quhet i harruari i byroisteve. Kjo edhe per faktin se familjaret e tij nuk kane dashur ti bejne ekspoze. Petriti tregon se gjate kesaj kohe eshte munduar te beje ate detyrim moral qe ka nje djale per babane e tij dhe vetem kaq. Per te tjerat ai thote i bindur se eshte historia ajo qe do ta vleresoje figuren e tij. Me nje qetesi te habitshme Petriti nuk kerkon ti bejne elozhe te atit. "Per mua,- thote ai,- Kadriu ka qene model i nje prindi dhe i nje jeriu te perkushtuar per punen. Porse si e vlereson historia ate, ajo eshte pune e saj. Mua me mjafton te them se babai im ka qene idealist per kete vend dhe per kete shtet". 

Doreheqjet e pazbuluara 

Rekordi me 25 vjet ne krye te Ministrise se Brendhsme mundet te mos ishte i tille nese Partia e Punes dhe Enveri nuk do te ishin dakord me dy momente jo pak te rendesishme ne jeten e Kadri Hazbiut. Pergjate karrieres se tij pushtetare dhe partiake, njeriu i hekurt i ka kerkuar dy here me shkrim Enver Hoxhes doreheqjen. Petriti tregon se e para ka ndodhur ne vitin 1959 dhe e dyta ne vitin 1966. Ne te dy moment ishte minister i Brendshem. Por cila ishte arsyeja e nje terheqje te tille? Petriti tregon se ato ne fakt nuk lidheshin me ndonje problem personal, apo perplasje me ndonje personazh nga kasta e asaj kohe. "Ishte thjeshte nje reflektim i babait lidhur me brezat". "Edhe sot,- tregon ai,- keto kerkesa jane te shkruara dhe ndodhen si dokumenta ne arkiva. Aty duket qarte qe Kadriu i ka motivuar keto doreheqje me lirimin e postit qe ai mbante me nje kuader me te ri ne moshe". Petriti shton me tej se e di mire qe Kadriu eshte shprehur se "eshte koha t'ua leme stafeten brezave te rinj". "Nje zevendesim mund ti bente mire te gjitheve", ka shkruar ai gati me te njetat fjale ne te dy kerkesat. Por, nuk ishte e thene qe idealizmi i Kadriut te realizohej. Kushedi pastaj si i eshte dukur kjo Enver Hoxhes. Ndoshta nje terheqje e Hazbiut do te thoshte qe efekti domino mund te kapte edhe vete Hoxhen. Keshtuqe, ato dy doreheqje jo vetem qe nuk u moren parasysh, por u mohuan te ishin bere edhe ne ate te famshin Plenium kur Hoxha e akuzoi Kdriun se ka dashur te merrte pushtetin. 

"Vetem diktator jo" 

"E nisem luften si patriot dhe e perfunduam si komuniste". Petritit edhe sot i rri ne mendje kjo fraze qe sipas tij babai e perseriste shpesh. "Nuk e vleresoja si atehere dhe tani, por e them me bindje se ideali i babit qe iu fut asaj lufte ishte me shume si atdhetar se sa si komunist. Me pas cdo gje morri rrjedhe tjeter. Per Petritin nuk i takon atij te vleresoje nese i ati beri apo nuk beri mire qe u be komunist dhe u lidh me Partine Komuniste dhe me vone me pushtetin e saj. "Ajo ka qene nje zgjedhje e babait tim dhe une kurrsesi nuk mund te marre atributet e njeriut qe te beje vleresuesin", thote ai. Per mua me shume kane rendesi faktet qe tregojne se babi im ka qene nje njeri i devotshem dhe i prirur per te bere dicka per vendin etij. "Te tjerat,- thekson ai", jane vetem ne duart e historianeve". Por nese e pyet Petritin nese babai i tij ishte apo jo diktator ai qesh dhe pergjigjen e jep duke vene ne pune retoriken: Nese babi im quhet diktator, atehere kush mbetet per te mos u cilesuar i tille? 

I prirur per te ndihmuar 

Petrit Hazbiu edhe sot e ka si ne fotografi ate dite dite dimri te vitit 1964. Teksa ecte drejt Lezhes me babane e tij ne nje xhips dora e ngritur e nje kalimtari u shoqerua me nje urdher, "ndalo": "Kam gruan shtatzane dhe i kane nisur dhimbjet. A ka mundesi te ma coni ne qytet"? Pa mbaruar mire fjalet e fshatarit qe nuk e dinte se po i drejtohej vete ministrit te Brendshem, Kadriu zbriti nga makina. Te njejten gje beri edhe Petriti e bashke me te edhe shoqeruesi. "Ktheje makinen dhe dergoje ne qytet", ishte urdheri i dyte. Djaloshi 12 vjecar por edhe shoqeruesi u habiten: Me cfare do te vazhdonte rrugen me tej nje nga njerezit me te fuqishem te Shqiperise se asaj kohe? Shume e thjeshte. Duke ngritur doren si kalimtar. Dhe nje nga makinat e rastit nuk nguroi te merrte kete kalimtar te rralle, shoferi i se ciles nuk e dinte se pasagjeri ishte i kaq i rendesishem. Vetem kur mberriti ne Lezhe drejtuesit e Deges se Puneve te Brendshme dhane alarmin per shefin qe u kishte ardhur me nje makine rastit. Perkujdesja shkoi deri atje saqe u hetua se cili ishte ai njeri qe e ktheu prapsh ministrin. Vetem ne pake ore nje sigurims grumbulloi te dhena dhe mesoi se Kadri Hazbiu i kishte dhene ndihme nje te deklasuari, armiku te partise dhe te internuar. Por keto fjale nuk pine shume uje kur nga goja e tij nisen te renditeshin ne syte e Kadriut cilesite armike. "Ai kishte nevoje per ndihme ishte njeri dhe nuk ka rendesi ishte apo jo armik", ia ktheu babai, tregon Petriti. Ky ishte Kadriu Hazbiu: "I rrepte, i thjeshte, autoritar, por kurre i ashper", thote i biri 

Cilesite e nje ministri me 25 vjet ne detyre 

Modest, entuziast, i zgjuar, ekspresiv, me karakter, psikolog, me nje dashuri te pakufishme per njerezit. Dhe si nje kapak qe mbulon enen, me nje memorie qe do ta kishte zili edhe kompjuteri. Petriti nis te rendise nje e nga nje te gjitha to cilesi qe ai mban mend per babain e vet. "Kur linda une babi ishte minister dhe une jam rritur si nje djale ministri. Por ama asnjehere nuk kam pare tek babai njeriun qe gezonte privilegje. Njeriun vetem te rrepte dhe te ashper qe e ben detyra. Ai ishte krejt tjeter ne shtepi. Shume i dashur i perkujdesur. Ndersa per memorien? Ajo ishte antastike. Petriri tregon nje rast kur ne ate Pleniumin e zi Enveri mes te tjerave i thote se kishte ikur njehere ne Gjermani pa i marre leje. Por Kadriu cohet ne kembe dhe i drejtohet Hekuran Isait, ne ate kohe Minister i Brendshem: shko ne arkiv, merr filan dosje me kete numer, hape ne faqen filan dhe ke 18 faqe te shkruar me boje te kuqe dhe aty keni te shkruar informacionin. Dhe ne fakt ashtu doli. Verifikimet nxoren se pikerisht kjo adrese arkivore ishte sakte dhe me e sakte se kjo, ishte dhe njoftimi per ate vizite. Por vetite e Kadriut nuk jane shprehur vetem ne detyren e tij. Petriti tregon se ai kishte miqesi me te gjithe llojet e njerezve, me artiste, sportise e aktore. Madje ne vitin 1950 ai eshte themeluesi i ekipit te Dinamos. Ndersa gjuetaret edhe sot e kesaj dite thone se qites si Kadriu nuk ka. 

Familja dhe Kadri Hazbiu 

Kur e pyet djalin e Kadri Hazbiut nese e ka genjyer ndonjehere babane, ai leshon menjere nje "cfare thua more". "Une jo vetem qe nuk guxoja ta genjeja, por nuk e di nese ndonje atje te puna mund te kete bere bere gje te tille", thote Petriti. Sipas tij, kjo nuk ishte per frike se sa per nje raport qe ia vendoste me njerezit. "Eshte e vertete,- thote ai-, babi asjehere nuk na ka perkeledhur ne femijeve, por ama shembulli i jeteses se tij e kultures e i bagazhit flisnin me shume se keshillat". "Fjala vjen,- thote Petriti. Sot femijeve mundohemi ti mesojme per gjithcka dhe mes tyre futet edhe si duhet te sillen kur dikush vjen ne shtepi. Ndersa ndyshe ndodhte me babane tim. Ai nuk thoshte fjala vjen se kur miku cohet per te ikur nga shtepia, ne femijet duhet ta percillnim deri tek dera. Por ama, po te cohej babai dhe ta percillte ate per ne ky veprim ishte nje "urdher". Ne fakt te jesh femije i nje ministri te Brendshem duhet te jesh i privuar nga shume gjera. Por Petriti tregon se asnjehere Kadriu nuk u transmetonte shqetesimet dhe problemet e tij. Vetem nje rregull kishte vene: ora 20.00 duhet te ishim ne shtepi. Si cdokush qe do te pelqente te kishte nje relike nga babi qe nuk jeton me edhe Petriti e ka nje te tille. "Kollaren e marteses ma dhuroi dhe ma lidhi babai. Qe nga ajo dite ajo nuk eshte zgjidhur ansjehere. Per kete arsye une edhe sot nuk di te lidh kollare", tregon ai. Por edhe dhomen e gjumit, nje cante dhe disa sende te tjera, jane objekte me te cilat duket sikur cmallet. 

Perse e eleminuan? 

Duhet roman per te shkruar te gjitha arsyet e medha perse u eleminua Kadri Hazbiu. Ne kete pike Petriti duket haptaz qe nuk ka fare deshire te flase. "Jane gjera qe nese i meson te renditura mire, cdokush i kupton", pergjigjet ai. Sipas Petritit, karakteri i Kadriut dhe tipi krejt ndryshe mes asaj kaste byroistesh perbente jo pak problem i cili rritej ne progresion. "Me kujtohet mire fraza e Hoxhes: ti Kadri po na ben karshillek. Cili ishte ky karshillek: fakti qe njerezit e donin? Fakti qe ai ishte i thjeshte? Qe nuk banonte ne bllok? Qe nuk merrte asnjehere pushime ndersa byroistet e tjere rrinin me muaj te tere ne plazh? Qe nuk merrte asnjehere dietat? Qe ndihmonte kedo qe i kerkonte ndihme? "Pra, ky tip tjeter per ate kohe ishte bere nje pengese" thote Petriti. 

------
Hazbiu, 25 vjet minister i Brendshem 
Vetem nje grup shume i vogel njerezisht duhet te kene qene ata qe parashikonin ne ate illim vjeshte te vitit 1982 se njeriut te fuqishem te asaj kohe po i rreshkiste toka nen kembe. Me nje background per ta pasur zili, me nje karriere te shkelyer dhe per me teper nje nga figurat me kryesore te shtetit per dekada me radhe, kurrkush nuk mund ta merrte me mend se nje dite e gjithe veprimtaia e tij do te therrmohej si nje pirg rere. Por vetem pas kaq vitesh, per here te pare ne shtyp publikohet nje curriculm i plote i ketij njeriu. Ne te njejten kohe Kadri Hazbiu eshte edhe rekordmbajtesi per jetegjatesine me te madhe ne detyren e ministrit te Brendshem. Me 25 vjet ne krye te dikasterit me te rendesishem, as qe mund te mendohet se dikush mund ta thyeje kete rekord. Por qe te vinte deri aty, Kadriut i eshte dashur shume mund, energji e deri tek sakfrica fizike. Kadri Hazbiu rridhte nga nje familje me shume tradita ne fushen intelektuale por edhe pasurore ne Vlore. I ati i tij, Cano Dautaj, kishte studiuar ne Stamboll dhe ishte nje nga kater udheheqesit e Luftes se Vlores. Nisja e Luftes Antifashiste e perfshiu edhe nxenesin e shkolles Tregtare ne qytetin bregdetar. Te dhenat dokumetare flasin se Hazbiu ka qene nje nga organizatoret e protestave te organizuar nga rinia ne kete qytet. Ne vitin 1942 ai pranohet ne radhet e Partise Komuniste duke nisur keshtu nje aktivitet qe me pas do te vihej ne funksion te shtetit te asaj kohe. Gjate luftes ai vuri ne dispozicion te gjithe pasurne e tij monetare dhe shpirterore. Banesa e tij ne fshatin Mavrove ishte nje strehe e partizaneve. Me tej Hazbiu lufoi me arme ne dore i inkuadruar ne Ceten Plake te Vlores, ne Brigaden e V-te duke luftuar deri ne Gjakove. Gjate luftes plagoset dy here ku me e rende ka qene ajo e betejes ne qytetin kosovar. Per gati 22 vjet Hazbiu ka jetuar me plumbin ne bark, nje rast krejt i rralle ky per mjekesine. Clirimi i Shqiperise per Kadri Hazbiun ishte edhe nje start i mire per karrieren e tij. Ishte vetem 23 vjec kur u emerua Shef i Sigurimit te Ushtrise edhe pse profesioni i deriatehershem ishte ekonomia. Por, studimet ne kete kohe ne Shkollen e Larte te Sigurimit ne Moske e profilizuan ne fushen e agjentures dhe te ceshtjeve te policise. Pas kthimit ne atdhe perpara e prisnin detyra shume me te rendesishme aq sa do ta kthehnin ate shume shpejt ne nje nga shtyllat me te forta te shtetit. E nis ne fillim si punonjes i thjeshte ne Ministrine e Brendshme, por cilesite e tij bien shpejt ne sy dhe emerohet zevendesminister detyre qe e mban deri ne vitin 1954. Me pas emerohet Minister i Brendshem, nje detyre qe do ta mbante per gati nje cerek shekulli. Ne vitin 1979 ai u emeroua Minister i Mbrojtjes. Pikerisht ky post duket se ishte tersi i tij. Ne vitin 1981 u vra Mehmet Shehu dhe qe nga ai moment furtuna dhe rrebeshi i sulmeve te Hoxhes do te sillej rreth e qark tij. U perjashtua me shume buje nga Partia ne Pleniumin e Komitetit Qendroi ne vitit 1982, i akuzuar si armik i popullit dhe i partise. Me akuzen e permbysjes me dhune te pushtetit popullor dhe si autor i nje tentatvie per te eleminuar Enver Hoxhen, Hazbiu denohet me vdekje dhe ekzekutohet ne 10 shtator te vtit 1983. Per gati 12 vjet eshtrat e tij nuk diheshin se ku ishin. Vetem pas nderrimit te sistemeve djali i tij Petriti nisi kalvarin e kerkimeve dhe pas pese vjet pune invesigative arrin te zbuloje ne 4 nentor te viti 1995 ne afersi te Selites eshtrat e e babait ne nje varr me ato te zevendes ministrit te Brendshem Fecorr Shehu. 

Curiculumi i Kadri Hazbiut 

Emri: Kadri 

Mbiemri: Hazbiu 

Atesia: Hazbi 

Amesia: Xhevo 

Ditelindja: 15 korrik 1922 

Vendlindja: Mavrove, Vlore 

Arsimi: Shkolla Tregtare ne Vlore, Shkolla e Larte e Sigurimit ne Moske, BRSS. 

Gjendja familjare: I martuar me Hedijen me te cilin kishte pese femije 

Femijet: Elena, Bashkime, Mimoza, Petrit, Agron 

Gjuhet e huaja: Italisht, rusisht 

Aktivitetei ne lufte: komisar i Cetes Plake, ne formacionet e Brigades V-te sulmuese, plagoset dy here 

Karriera: 1945, shef i sigurimit te Ushtrise me graden kolonel. 

1950-1954, zevendesminister i pare i Ministrise se Brendshme. 1954-1979, minister i Brendshem, 1979-1982 minister i Mbrojtjes, deputet ne te gjithe legjislaturat e atij sistemi. 

Aktiviteti partiak: Komunist ne vitin 1942, anetar i Komitetit Qendror 1950, Kandidat i Byrose Politike 1960, anetar i Byrose politike 1971-1982. 

Gradat dhe dekoratat: kolonel, Gjeneral Leitnant ne radhet e Forcave te Ministrise se Brendshme, dekoruar 13 here nga Presidiumi i Kuvendit Popullor. 

Eleminimi: 10 tetor 1982 shkarkohet nga Minister i Mbrojtjes, 13 tetor 1982 perjashtua nga partia ne Pleniumin e Komitetit Qendror. 15 tetor 1982 arrestohet, 10 shtator 1983 ekzekutohet. 

Raprezaljet ndaj familjes: 15 tetor 1982, e gjithe familja internohen ne Kurbnesh, 1989 vritet djali Agroni, ish-futbollisti i Dinamos, vdes ne burg vellai i Kadriut, Hasani, i denuar per agjitacion propagande, 1991, vdes pas nje internimi te veshtire gruaja Hedija, 4 nentor 1995, gjenden eshtrat ne afersi te Selites 





-----------------------

----------


## Agim Doçi

BRARI or mik!
E lexova për kuriozitet, sepse për jetën e Hazbiut Kadri, mund të të shkruaj qindra e mijra fletë. Ai ishte pjesë e pandarë e diktaturës. Në atë kohë kriminale, nuk mund të ishte shenjti, por korrekti! Korrekti pra me ligjet e shenjta të PPSH-së. Të jesh 25 vite ministër i brendëshëm, të bëhen 33 mijë arrestime gjatë sundimit të Hazbiut, vetëm pse pati një fund "alaenverhoxha" nuk mund të zbutem dhe të them: "ai ishte i mirë i shkreti!"
A e din se Rrapo Dervishi, asht kushrëri i parë i tij, bile dhe Nusret Dautaj - Drejtor i Punëve të Brendëshme të Tiranës!??? Ata ishin mjeshtra me mbajtë 4 mbiemra për të fshehur faktim që i përkisnin një KLANI!
Kur ia futi Enveri në vitin 1982 - "u çudit" komandanti sesi deri nga viti 1964 në MPB na paskërkishin qenë akoma specialistë të KGB-së ruse(!) PORDHË ME RIGON O BRARI!
Ata ishin të gjithë kriminelë! Kadriu ishte EKZEKUTIVI I TIJ! Padyshim që kishte një "kod moral", por kësaj i thonë: "Hidhe diamantin në gropën e qenefit!"
Djemt i ka patur të shkëlqyer! Hedije Hazbiu ka qenë një zonjë grua, sa e thjeshtë aq bujare! Ka patur një vajzë, që shiste tepër dëngla, dhe një dhëndër qüe e kishte babain Hero H. Aranitasi!! Por kur shkau Kadriu e hëngrën të tërë (vetëm shoku Rrapo Dervishi dhe dhëndri i tij Edi Mazi - kryehajduti i RTSH-së nuk e hëngri(....(!) 
Kur ishte Kadriu në fuqi e kishte ngrënë e tërë Shqipëria!
Nuk e di se kujt i vlen ky material! Më fal o Brar, që po ta prish pak qefin, por Enveri dhe PPSH-ja ishin kriminelë jo vetëm me të gjithë shqiptarët por edhe me zhganin e vet!!!
Pak i mërzitur......
Agimi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## alumni

Ta lumsha, Agim Doci, duhen nete dimri me ftillu ato jete zagaresh e shkuar zagareve, qe ia hangren mishin asaj Shqipnie copa-copa, e bane kangrene, dhe ka tash 10 vjet qe ka marre dhene, e te kuterbon era.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Alumni,
flm, por unë e kam vendosë: Nuk do t'u ndahem atyne zagarve që e shkatrrune nji komb, deri në at' shkallë se sot mezi merremi vesht me njeni - tjetrin!
Kam me ua nxi jetën, me fakte ama! Dhe faktet nuk më mungojnë! Ata nëse don me e kuptue nesër fillo e lexo Temën që kam me hapë "TË AKUZOJ!"
Përqafime
Rrnoftë Shqypnija dhe "Vllaznija"!
Agimi

----------


## Brari

Agim  jam plotesisht dakort me ju. E vura artikullin sic e kish gazeta ktu tek  historia jo ke elita kombetare dhe me teper si fakte historike mbi Kadri Hazbiun i cili ishte nji legjend ne ate kuptimin qe i jepni dhe ju e aspak si engjell  dhe fatin e familjes i cili tregon se cfar mekanizmi i tmershem ka qene PPSH. 
Keshtu qe mos u merzit  e bile po deshe shkruaj per ate kohe e ato personazhe se jane gjera interesante.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Brari miku im i dashur!
Nuk jam mërzitur me ty! Zot ruajna! Jam mërzitur se po e ndjej që Shqipëria është futur në REANIMACION!
Të përqafoj Agimi

----------


## fjorela

Nuk thone kot qe "kush i ben varrin tjetrit bie vete brenda", perndryshe Kadri Hazbiu nuk kish sesi te binte ne varrin qe e hapi me vite te tera.Me mijra e mijra intelektuale shqiptare qe nuk njihen dhe nuk kishin emer perfunduan te vrare dhe eshtrat nuk u gjinden as sot, e askush nuk shkruan per ta.E perse duhet te permendet nje kriminel i kalibrit te Kadriut?

----------


## Mina

KADRI HAZBIU, eshte nje emer qe me ngjall nostalgji. Ky person ka qene miku i femijerise time. Familja e tij ka qene model dhe nuk mund te jete model nje familje qe ka te zotin e shtepise kriminel. Kadri Hazbiu, si cdo komunist, ka zbatuar detyren dhe urdherat e dhena nga lart. Te gjithe kemi patur komuniste ne familje dhe , ne mos nena apo babai, ka qene daja, xhaxhai, halla etj. Nen ate regjim na kane rritur,pavaresisht se ne i gjykojme sot. Cfar do te benit ju nese do te ishit Minister? A do te guxonit te kundrshtonit urdherat e Enver Hoxhes, apo do te dorezonit detyren?! Une e them me bindje qe nuk do te benit as njeren dhe as tjetren. Cdo epitet mund t`i vendosesh Kadri Hazbiut por kriminel kurrsesi! Mos ia luani kockat !!!

----------


## alumni

Fati (dhe antifati) i Kadri Hazbiut, ashtu si e cdo zyrtari tjeter te nomenklatures komuniste, me ate veprimtari te tijen, ne sherbim te te huajit (rusit - kishte keshilltaret ruse aaty ne MPB), duke luftuar pa meshire shqiptaret nacionaliste e duke ua bere varrin ... e ti moj shoqja mina na shet pallavraq ketu?

Vetem lexo: "... e nisem luften si nacionaliste, dhe e perfunduam si komuniste ... " A ia kishte imponuar kush me force valle atij ate zgjedhje aq te bukur antikombetare? Perse ata qe zgjodhen Shqiperine, nacionalizmin i cuan ne litar, ne pushkatim e ende nuk iu dihet varri? Perse atyre ua moren lacke e placke, i shnjerezuan, dhe ua derguan familje deri edhe fis ne keneta e kampe perqendrimi ne zona te thella e te vetmuara? 

Ti duhet ta dish moj mina, se i biri i K. Hazbiut, lidhi rreth trupit te vet kallepe dinamiti dhe i shpertheu nje dite ne thellesi te minieres se Kurbneshit, ku ishin internuar familjarisht? E shikon makabritetin e asaj kohe dhe paradokset totalitaro-antikombetare?

K. Hazbiu eshte nje nga viktimat e meduzes, nuk e ka vendin te trajtohet fare ne kete forum. Familja e tij eshte viktime e sistemit per te cilin K. Hazbiu dha aq kontribut te vyer. Persa i perket familjes se tij: nuk duhet as te spekulohet, as edhe te inkriminohet ajo me K. Hazbiun.

----------


## Brari

ALUMIN  ti mire ke folur por ketu nuk eshte TABEL NDERI ketu bejme Histori..dhe do shkruajme per te gjithe..Asgje e keqe nuk vjen nga njohjet...keshtu..

Mina  nuk po ja luajm kockat askujt.

Ktu eshte forumi per Histori dhe ne Histori hyjne te gjithe te mire ose te keqij.

Besnikeria ndaj idealeve ka qene nji karakteristike e Komunisteve.
Cashtja eshte se kush eshte ideali..kush e percakton idealin dhe a kemi te drejte qe idealet  tona ti veme mbi fatin e njerzve te tjere.
Komunistet kane qene bij te popullit Shqiptar dhe nji pjese e tyre mendonin se ideali tyre eshte dhe ideali i Popullit.

Ne kohe te ndryshme komuniste te ndryshem kane reflektuar ndaj idealeve te tyre duke i VERIFIKUAR me TE VERTETEN.
Aftesia per te verifikuar Idealin me te Verteten, me praktiken , me jeten , me zhvillimet e reja varej nga bota shpirterore e Komunistit dhe pregatitja e tije kulturore dhe nga momenti historik.
Disa komuniste kane filluar te reflektojne qe ne 1936 sikurse ZAI FUNDO etj. te cilet nuk u solidarizuan me gjyqet e Stalin-Vishinskit ne MOSKE  dhe i denuan ato si maskarelleqe staliniste.
Komunistet me dogmatik si Ali kelmendi me shoke i besuan prallave te stalinit dhe shanin Zai Fundon si tradhetar.

Edhe mbas formimit te Partise Komuniste ne 41-ishin disa komuniste u solidarizuan me vijen e miladinit e Dushanit e ca tjere si sadik premte e anastas lulo iken me dyshime e vajten ne Vlore e formuan grupin e tyre..
Mirpo cndodhi..partia Komuniste megjithse ishte vetem Parti e jo shtet  mer vendime te pa ligjshme ne emer te idealit te Partise dhe mobilizon komunistet Vlonjate mes te cileve dhe miku juaj Kadriu e Hysniu dhe pa pyetur per ligje e rregulla njerzore, pa pyetur per norma te moralit shqiptar vajten e u bejne atentat njerezve te ketij GRUPI. 
Kjo ndodhi diku nga 1942-shi.

Ketu fillon e keqja e PPSH-se. Aty fillojne "qerimet e hesapeve" brenda llojit , pra mes komunisteve me njeri-jatrin.
Komunistet Vlonjate me ne krye Hysni Kapon hapen nji faqe te re ne Historine Shqiptare..vrasjet ne pabesi te cilat vazhduan deri ne 1997-98 me vrasjen e AZEM HAJDARIT e kushedi sa do vazhdojne.

Ne ato vite diku rreth 1943-44  ndodhin disa vrasje por kulmi arrin kur vritet ne Pabesi MUSTAFA GJINISHI dhe ne grupin e vrasesve jane perseri atentatoret vlonjate te hysni Kapos. Natyrisht Hysniu, besniku i Partise vepron me urdhera nga lart.
Kulmi arrin kur dhe e vrasin MUSTAFA GJINISHIN dhe shkruajne nji Trakt ku lajmerojne Vrasjen e Heroit te madh Mustafa Gjinishi nga 
"gjermanet"  gjoja dhe urdherohen gjithe njesitet partizane te mbajne ZI  per Gjinishin.


Ti MINA ke nostalgji por nostalgjia personale duhet te mos verboje shikimin tend..

Kadriu ben sehir kur denohet armiku KOCO TASHKO..bashk me te ben Sehir dhe Beqir balluku e Mehmet Shehu e Abdyl Kellezi me shoke,.
Vjen nji dite denohet Dyl Kellezi e Koco Theodhosi e ben sehir Mehmeti..Beqir Balluku e kadri Hazbiu..e petrit dumja me Hito Cakon..
Vjen nji dite e ha Beqiri e ben sehir petrit Dumja e Kadriu e Mehmeti..
Vjen nji dit tjeter e ha Petrit Dumja e Hito cako e ben sehir Kadriu me Mehmetin..
Vjen nji dite e Ha mehmeti me Kadrine e me radhe..

Pra komunistet Shqiptare ishin bere me kohe njerez pa karakter..
Ata nuk e kishin per turp sot ti thoshin shokut Luftetar i madh per Socializem e neser poliagjent  etj..

Pra MINA  ti ruaj kujtimet e mira dhe kjo nuk eshte gabim por reflektimet duhen bere .

Eshte e vertete nji gje qe KADRIU  nuk ka qene njeri hakmarres qe te denonte ose shpifte per te tjeret si Rita Marko ose Ramiz Alia etj  
Jo .. Kadriu kishte nji far burrerie. prandaj dhe PPSH ate e denoi  teper ashpersisht..
 Ai nuk i bente te keqe te pakten komunisteve te tjere 
por ai mbeti nji vegel e verber e Enver Hoxhes dhe e pagoi me koke verberine e tije politike.


Ne 92 Sali Berisha nuk beri Gjyq per PPSH. U be nji estrade me kafe e poce bakri te artistikes.
Kjo gafe historike i kushtoi shume Shqiperise.
PPSH kishte nevoje per nji gjyq pa pranga e police..pa biruca e arrest shtepije..thjesht nji Gjyq me deshmitare ku te deshmohej 50 vjet Krime.
Nuk u be kjo dhe Komunistet morren fryme dhe bene Revolucionin e Vlores me 96-97-ten.

----------


## Agim Doçi

BRARI OR KRYEMIK! 
NUK E LUAN TOPI, por dua vetëm të të kujtoi që kur Enverit i përgatitej "atentat" nga Hrushovi - nga situata e nxorri shoku Kadri!!!!!!!!!!!!
O nanën teme ku t'a kesh o Sali, që të lamë me GABUE!
Agimi

----------


## Mina

Ju mirkuptoj te gjitheve dhe nuk kam deshiruar kurre te hyj ne debate politike por ndoshta ishte nje dobesi e momentit. Mos diskutoni me pasion. Bindjet komuniste nuk kane vend tek une.  Babain tim une nuk e vras pse ka qene komunist. Eshte per t`u cuditur qe ne keto tema diskutojne me me zjarr ata qe i kane bere me shume temena komunizmit. Gjithsesi terhiqem.

----------


## Agim Doçi

MINA,
Po të drejtohem publikisht sepse TË RESPEKTOJ, por një gjë është e vërtetë! Më të zhgënjyerit janë prindërit tanë që për 50 vite IDEALI i tyre nuk u realizua! Dhe besoj se për këtë as ti dhe as unë, aq më tepër prindërit tanë nuk janë fajtorë!
Fisnikëria tënde, është ajo që të shtyn të thuash të vërtetën. Megjithatë tim atë e kam nxjerrë nga burgu unë, kur xhelilët dhe xhahilët bridhnin të lirë bulevardve të Tiranës në kohën e Berishës!!!!!!
Pastaj MINA, nëse ti shprehe një mendim të sinqertë KURRË MOS U TËRHIQ!
Të dua shumë dhe të respektoj shumë!
Agim Doçi

----------


## Mina

Te keqen duhet ta kerkojme tek vetja. Te gjithe shqiptaret kane nje ideal por kurre nuk do ta realizojne dot sepse nuk dine te zgjedhin. Kur te mesojme te duam veten atehere do te na doje edhe qeveria. Cdo popull e meriton qeverine qe ka.

----------


## Anton

Komunistja e 1942-it, Selfixhe Ciu (Brtoja): "Ne, që kontribuam, për të sjellë këtë kolerë, komunizmin, s'na mbetet veçse një bidon vajguri në dorë, të drejtohemi në qendër të qytetit dhe, duke i kërkuar të falur popullit, t'i vëmë flakën vetes."

Te pakten komunistat qe e mbajne veten te ndershem te tregojne te verteten dhe kriminelet dhe torturuesit te dihen.

Te nderuar e verteta eshte ndryshe:

Kapiten Leke Qoku Lindi me 13 prill 1961 ne Tropoje. Ishte i persekutuar politik. Dajot e tij i kish pushkatuar regjimi diktatorial. Ne shtator 1992 futet ne sherbimin e fshehte SHIK dhe fillon edhe fakultetin juridik. Me 1995 emerohet ne detyren e rendesishme te shefit te Sherbimit te Brendshem Rinas. Ishte i martuar me Valentinen dhe kishte nje djale Kristin, i cili kur i vrane babane ishte vetem 1 muajsh. Ai ra ne mbrojtje te shtetit shqiptar me 28 shkurt 1997. Egersirat komuniste e terhoqen zvarre trupin e tij dhe e çuan tek studentet qe gjoja ishin ne greve urie. Ne sy te studenteve trupi i tij ende pa dhene shpirt eshte coptuar dhe i eshte prere mishi copa-copa. 


Deputetja e sotme Liza Hoxha i ka pire gjakun dhe e ngazellyer i ka dhene doren dhe ka perqafuar Niko Veizin dhe Neki Dredhen duke i gjakosur edhe ata. Kisha Katolike nderhyri për te marre trupin e tij pa jete. 


Niko Veizi dhe Neki Dredha nuk pranuan duke thene se trupi i tij do te behej copa-copa dhe do te hahej nga komunistet vlonjate!"

 Ishte vetem 36 vjeç kur e vrane. 


Rrofte Luiza Hoxha!

----------


## Brari

Anton  jo Brtoja por BROJA.

Mina vre kho..

Per nje njeri shqiptar me kte gjendje qe kalon vendi te mos marri  pjese ne diskutime politike do te thote ..ti ket bere naften atdheut  shpirterisht ose qe i pelqen ky atdhe keshtu sic eshte.

Pra nuk ke bere aspak gabim qe ke diskutuar.

----------


## Mina

Te dyja alternativat qe ke zgjedhur per mua, jane te gabuara! Por them qe jam e paafte te ndreq atdheun duke folur. Ne i perkasim atij brezi qe jemi mekuar qe foshnje me kete dashuri. Ata qe bejne debate politike me shume jane politikanet. Ti mendon se ata e duan atdheun? Keshtu me del hesapi yt Brar.

----------


## rrufiani

E ka pare ndonje njeri nga ju,besoj se po, kaseten e gjyqit te Kadri Hasbiut?Nje turp dhe nje shembull fare i qarte i mizorise dhe egersise se "diktatures se proletariatit".Dhe ja i ndrituri Enver ngrihet e thote:Pse s'e dini ju c'ishte Kadri Hazbiu?Nje M--t M---ti?Dhe keshtu humbi jeta e nje njeriu intelektual dhe u shua nje familje,e sa e sa te tjera pas saj.Sido qofte Kadri Hazbiu mbetet figure e paster dhe personalisht do e kujtoj me respekt.



Rrufian, debatet dhe dialogjet personale, mes Jush dhe anetareve te tjere te forumit, Ju ftoj t'i zhvilloni me ane te MP.

Eni.

----------


## Brari

Nuk po flas per politikane ne Tirane por per neve ketu ne Forum.

----------


## skerdi

A  di njeri  ku  mund  te  gjej  ndonje  liber  apo  informacion  rreth  disidenteve  te  PK,  figura  te  tilla  si  Sejfulla  Maleshova  psh.   E  kam  fjalen  per  informacion  te  sakte,  te  paanshem.   Ose  nqs  dikush  qe  ka  njohuri  dhe  interesohet  per  figura  te  tilla,  mendoj  se  do  te  ishte  shume  interesante  te  hapej  nje  rubrike  e  tille.

----------

